# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  بت البلد .............,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

## الغسينابي

*بلا خبر طق... الخبر 
..مالي البلد ..قالو ا العريس قام بالاحد 
الحلي جاطت والحريم يتهامسن ..جاي الولد... 
كوم من بنات للبير ورد..يتحدثن..جاي الولد 
يا بختها..واشوقنا نحنا..لليينا جمر الشوق وقد 
كل الحديث الليلي فوق بت البلد ....... 
*** 

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*لامن خلاص 
الليل دخل..وآخر شعاع من الشمس روّح نزل 
ضوء القميرة جاء من بعيد... بهّر قدل 
دافر ظلام الحلي قدامو ووصل 
ناس البلد ..النام رقد ..والماسك السبحه...وعبد 
مشغول هو بي خبر العريس ..القالوا قام يوم الاحد 
*** 
هناك بعيد بي 
غادي ..في آخر الديار 
راكوبة ضلها أحر من حر النهار 
كوم من بروش... وجريد تمر.. عيدان صغار 
دلوق هدوم موروثة ..من زمن الكبار 
ثلاث عناقريبا صغار..كرّابا..متقطّع نزل 
والنوم من البفوقا روّح تب جفل 
راقد هناك كوم من ضياع..مركب مسافري...بلا شراع 
أحلام مسافري بلا وداع..ودموع ضياع تتجارى من غير انقطاع 
احرف أنين ..ما خطتن ايد بي يراع 
ليلا نجومو يودعنو مسافرات ..هن سراع
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*بت البلد عبراتا سدّت ..في الحلق 
تبكي وتنوح ..تشرب دموعا وتنشرق 
لمّان حسيس نقاره ..جاها من الشرق 
قامت مع الليل صنقرت 
وبكت بكت ..شالت طريحتها 
للدميعات ..كفكفت 
فجأة السنين ..الفاتو ..جن 
أيام زمان اتلملمن. 
اتذكرت.... 
كانت تقوم فجرا صباح 
لمّن يقوموا أهل الصلاح 
ابوها شايل السبحه..صاح... 
يا شافعه..سوّي الشاي سريع..شدّي ..الملاح 
شيلي المناجل ..وامشي قدامي...الجرف
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*اتذكرت ..كانت تسبقو وتمشي تنزل بي تحت 
تمسك سبيطة التمرة 
بايدها ..وتحت 
تصل البحر ..والموج يداعبا فوق هدوما ..ينط يرش 
*** 
بعدين... تشيل القش تفوت ..واليوم يفوت.. 
وتفوت سنين وتمر سنين 
يكبر عمير بت البلد .. 
ويكبرمعاهو كمان حنين
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*في يوم صباح وصباح هناء 
واحة عبير نغمة غناء 
ريحة.. لبيني مقننه 
مر الجنا ...وسلّم علي بت البلد 
ذي عادتو سلّم... وابتعد 
تابعاهو ..عين بت البلد 
بت البلد ..سمعت ضريبات القلب 
.. يا الله ...مالو ده ها القلب 
بعد الثبات كيفن خرب 
بت البلد ..عرفت...تحب 
*** 
اليوما داك بت البلد ما جاها نوم 
ما دام خيال ود البلد يمشي...ويحوم 
بين الخيال ..شافت وجيهو الهاش وباش
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*بت البلد.. تاهت مع الشوق 
اللي ما عاد يننكتم 
والصورة هادي الفي القليب بتترسم 
اسمو العلي نونات خديدها..صبح وسم 
*** 
تاهت مشت سايقاها دقات الدليب 
لدار حبيبا ..مني ..القليب 
لقعدة عصراوية ..فوق العنقريب 
للونسي والخاطر يطيب 
لمسكة في ايد..الحبيب 
الوقفة قدام الجنات 
القرمصيص ..وغنا البنات 
يا الله ..وين تلقى...الثبات 
الصفقة من تالا الولاد 
ماب تسمعها ..جاياها ..من آخر..بلاد
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*بت البلد ..اتذكرت كيف حاج محمد ..والدها 
حالف يمين..ود البلد ما..يآخدا 
لو كان ركع قداما ..صلي ويعبدها 
*** 
اتذكرت كيف حاج محمد...والدها 
قال ليها ما عندك ادب
تعبان سنين فوقك تعب 
وادّيك لزولا..كعب 
تربال ..وعيشتو عدم عدم 
لا قارئ لا ماسك قلم 
تاخديهو تندمي صح ندم 
يشقيك ..يوريك الالم
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*بت البلد .. 
اتذكرت كيف حاج محمد...والدها 
وصف العريس ..الجاي بقطر الاحد 
كتّر محاسنو وعددها... 
راجل موظف عندو..مال 
يأويك في بيت الحلال 
تبقيلو كيف ام العيال 
*** 
بت البلد..اتذكرت 
لمان ابت قول حاج محمد والدها 
كيف نهّرها ..وحالف يمين ..بيودرها 
لو ما رضت 
يالجاي ..بقطر الاحد 
اتذكرت كيف الحبيب ود البلد 
في الغربة روح..وابتعد 
وبكت بكت بت البلد .. 
لما الخبر ذاع في البلد انو العريس قام يوم...الاحد 
الحلي جاطت والحريم يتهامسن جاي الولد
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*
دوحة الغسينابى
*

----------


## acba77

*مشكوررررررررررررررررررين
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*الغسينابي
رائع
رائع
رائع
...
                        	*

----------

